# Outback Maintenance



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all,
I have read all the advise on this thread. It seemed that most of you used 303 protectant. I can't find it in my area. I picked up some Protect All rubber roof treatment, but before using it I called Brite-Ply who makes the roof and asked if
I could use Protect All. Theysaid "Ohhhhhh Nooooooooooo" don't put that on the roof!!!!! You have to use DicorRoof Guard.

Now I ask Is this just to sell their product or will Protect All hurt my rubber roof? 
HELP
Thnk you

photosal


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am in another camp on this subject. The 10 year warranty does not require treatment of the roof membrane for it to be honored. So I just wash it twice a year and inspect it. It will do just fine without. I leave my trailer uncovered in the full sun 24/7/365.

Anything you put on the roof that has petroleum products in it will result in absorption and swelling which can lead to adhesion failure of the glue bond and the rubber roof coming off while you drive down the road.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree with CamperAndy. Although I have only owned myr Tt for 8 months now, my folks have ben RVing for many years. They have owned many different brands and have never used anything on the roof. The warranty is for 10 years and most likely you will never have a problem. I also plan on washing mine 2-3 times a year (already washed it 2 times) and will inspect often to catch any small problem before they get to be big problems.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Sounds great!


----------

